# Nvidia Ge Force 2 on FreeBSD 10.2?



## ayleid96 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi,

I got very old PC with AMD Sempron 1.8GHz CPU and 1GB SDRAM PC, and I installed FreeBSD 10.2 on that machine. I want to use this machine as WordPress server. Everything works fine but this PC got very old GPU GeForce 2. I looked on Nvidia's website and the driver I need is 96 version, but when I start compiling stuff it says that it doesn't support my version of OS. Is there any way that I can install proprietary Nvidia 96 driver on FreeBSD 10.2? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 6, 2016)

No, it's too old and full of vulnerabilities even if you got it to compile. The bundled libraries are likely incompatible with a modern userland too.

Why do you need it? If you're using that machine as a Wordpress server only, you don't need to have a graphics driver.


----------

